# مكتب وساطة لخدمتكم في الصين



## saad_china (25 فبراير 2012)

مصداقيتنا هي ثمرة جهودنا وقد بنيت على ثقة عملاءنا الأعزاء


على مرعدة سنوات ولا تزال مجموعتنا تفتخر بالحفاظ على من 


تعامل معنا او سمع بنا وذلك بتعاملنا معه كأحد افراد الشركة.​


ان كنت ترغب في استيراد اي شيء موجود في الصين ، او تريد ان تذهب الى الصين كزيارة ترفيهية او استشفائية فنحن في انتظارك مع خدماتنا المتميزة والمتتطورة مع تطور الزمن .


ان كنت رجل اعمال او سيدة اعمال زائر او زائرة او مرسل من قبل احد عملائنا الاعزاء فانت في منزلك الثاني ونحن نعمل على راحتك وراحة بالك .


خدماتنا :-


ارسال دعوة زيارة ( لتسهيل الحصول على الفيزا – تأشيرة دخول). 


حجز الفندق حيث الاقامة .


.الاستقبال في المطار


المساعدة في شراء بطاقة الهاتف النقال والارشاد الى كيفية الشحن لرصيدها .


توفير مترجمين باللغة التي يريدها الزائر او العميل التجاري .


مرافقة العميل الى المصانع , المعامل والمعارض التجارية .


متابعة الانتاج مع كل من المستورد او المصنع حتى زمن التوريد المتفق عليه بين كلا الطرفين .


الكشف عن البضاعة واستلامها .


مطابقة الجودة على اساس المواصفات المتفق عليها مع العميل .


.التنسيق لعملية الشحن من الميناء في الصين الى اي بلد في العالم


تتبع بوليصة الشحن ،شهادة المنشاء، وبيانات عبوة الشحنة والفاتورة وما يخص الشحنة من اوراق مطلوبة وذلك بالتنسيق مع الزبون وتوثيقها وارسالها الى الزبون بعد التأكد من ارسالها ومغادرتها ميناء الصين .


J غايتنا هي دائما التأكد من رضا عميلناJ


[email protected]: للتواصل 

جوال )موبايل – الصين : _008613544432146_​


----------

